

Anything you think is either unoriginal, wrong or both - shalmanese
http://blog.figuringshitout.com/anything-you-think-is-either-unoriginal-wrong-or-both

======
TrevorJ
In that case, why blog, write, code or think? The statement may be true in
some cases but it's not useful or helpful unless you have an overinflated
sense of ego, or you spend all of your time reinventing the wheel. The
attitude this lends itself to is one of "well, nobody has done this, so that
must mean it's impossible." Direct observation of the world proves that
conclusion wrong time and again.

~~~
shalmanese
Trevor, I would invite you to read my blog post on obviously wrong truths:
[http://blog.figuringshitout.com/nov-2nd-day-21-obviously-
wro...](http://blog.figuringshitout.com/nov-2nd-day-21-obviously-wrong-
truths). What you said is correct, my observation is obviously wrong. But at
the same time, I think it's true... I know that sounds like a copout.

I think the thing you're missing is that this is not a statement of futility.
Wrong things are still worth doing. I think maybe the clearest way I can
describe it is that it's akin to the existentialist belief that life is futile
but you should live it to the fullest.

------
greyhat
Summary: Act like simple generalizations are somehow profound because they
don't explicitly include the word "probably".

~~~
shalmanese
If that's what you think, you missed the point.

